# 11 or 12 Boer does due Jan 21-30



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The final bunch getting ready to pop. 

First timers...
Gweada due 1/24
Lacy 1/28
Adelle 1/28
Miss K 1/25
Bambi 1/30

Proven ladies
Java due 1/21
Vegas 1/21
Peggy 1/25
Agnus 1/27 ???? 3/24
Betty 1/27
Bashful 1/28
Doe Girl some time soon ???


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! You better get some sleep and eat your vegetables the next couple weeks - you are going to have a hectic 9 days! Wishing you good weather & easy kiddings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! You will be busy!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew, don't know how you do it! I have enough of a time with the 8 girls we have lol


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah....sleep is hard to come by this time of year. In addition to these girls, we have 80 ewes due now to the end of the month. It's going to be crazy around here!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

BCG said:


> Yeah....sleep is hard to come by this time of year. In addition to these girls, we have 80 ewes due now to the end of the month. It's going to be crazy around here!


:shock: :shock: I hope this IS your day job....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :shock: :shock: I hope this IS your day job....


LOL....lucky for us it is.  Day and night job that is.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow:GAAH: Wish you luck & good weather. I am worried about a couple FF between my sisters house & mine due the same day & week. Start getting your Zzzzzz. You will need it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Going to be very busy.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Going to need good nutrition


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a few of the girls.

Java is due the 21st. She is Hawk daughter bred to George. Hawk and Goofy (Georges sire) are flushmates, so this will be an interesting line breeding.

















Vegas is also due in the 21st. You can see what she thinks of that! LOL









Betty spends all her time protesting her growing belly









The wildcard, Doe Girl. Due sometime in the next 3 weeks I'm guessing.









Bashful and her 2013 doeling. Both due the end of the month.

















First timer Couldn't get a belly pic, as she would not stay away from me. One of those in you're pocket girls. Gweada...any guesses on how she got her name?









Lacy...another first timer. Excited to see kids out of this wether type doe


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice girls! Looking forward to pics! Hope you can keep all your hair during this season of chaos! Good luck and happy, healthy kidding!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

They are just beautiful


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

15 lambs born so far this week and 8 ewes ready to pop. Looking forward to a 3 day break next week and then....60 more ewes to lamb and my does start kidding! Excited to see what they are all hiding in those huge bellies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness you are busy! You'll have to post some pics of the lambs!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Still haven't taken any lamb pics, seems like I'm always in the lambing barn in the middle of the night.

But.....the wild card, Doe Girl, kidded after breakfast today. Ugh....2 does. I know most would be excited, but I need wethers! So far this season, 9 does and 2 bucks. :/ Maybe the rest of the girls will produce high percentage of boys.

On the plus side, these 2 little girls are beautiful.

Splish Splash...with lots of color.

















And Rain...she is traditional with spots on one knee, one hawk, one shoulder, one foot, and her hoohaa...LOL!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

BCG said:


> 15 lambs born so far this week and 8 ewes ready to pop. Looking forward to a 3 day break next week and then....60 more ewes to lamb and my does start kidding! Excited to see what they are all hiding in those huge bellies!


:horse: < That will be you...... :lol: Good luck, and pics of the lambs are a must!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> :horse: < That will be you...... :lol: Good luck, and pics of the lambs are a must!!


Haha...I'll definitely work on it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just adorable!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha! We needed wethers too and got a bunch of nice doelings. Yours are beauties! Here's hoping you get a bunch of bucks to go with them!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> Ha ha! We needed wethers too and got a bunch of nice doelings. Yours are beauties! Here's hoping you get a bunch of bucks to go with them!


Thank you. And same back at ya! I know if I were hoping for does I'd get bucks. Isn't that the way it goes? Haha!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Got a pics of lambs! 
First little ewe lamb is a triplet that one of our nurse goats adopted.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so cute! I love little lambs.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I love love love baby goats! Can't stop taking pics! LOL


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Rain and her spots


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh! That lamb is adorable  What breed is that? Do you dock tails?
My friend has sheep but they are all white...I love the color!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Omgosh! That lamb is adorable  What breed is that? Do you dock tails?
> My friend has sheep but they are all white...I love the color!


We band tails at a week old. Most our lambs are born black, but are white fleeced once they age a little. We raise "wether sheep"....cross bred (hamp x Suffolk) show lambs for market shows and wether dam breeding classes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All the kids are just doll babies! Too cute!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Too stinking cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are so cute! I love little Splish Splash!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Gweada, who is due Friday is in labor! It's her first time and the poor girl is very confused.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Poor sweety....it must be kind of scary. Happy kidding!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww it's so sad watching one when they are confused and scared. I hope everything goes great for her!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She did great! One buck and one doe.  Both traditional, healthy, and strong.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Now Java is in labor and pushing......

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Java had a buck and a doe! Finally....2 bucks in one day. Things are looking up. Tally including fall kids....11 does, 4 bucks. Pics to come.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! That's awesome.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's Macchiato and Latte out of Java.  The individual pic is Macchiato, the buck.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

SO cute, and super handsome.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!! You've got to be kidding me! Two more doeling this morning. Peggy kidded at 5 am with 2 beautiful does. I so wish at least one had testicles. :/ Oh well...I'm just happy they're healthy. I'm going to change my mind set now and hope for the rest to have triplets of any sex. Then I'll get a good mix..... right? LOL

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the healthy kids. Sorry no danglies. Amazing how that happens, isn't it?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

One of Peggy's doelings

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute they are


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

They are all beautiful babies

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're funny... most of the population wants doelings you know!  Congrats on the does! lol.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Your little ones are so CUTE! Aww! Sorry they are all doelings. Never thought I would have to say that! We have 6 does out of 7 kids this season; must be a girl year.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! I know....girls are great, except when you have a bunch of wethers pre sold! I would absolutely hate to send any doelings to county fairs as market animals! :/

Trinity...it's definitely a girl year on my ranch.

It's funny. The first couple years of my program, I wanted girls to build my herd and got 90% boys. Now it's just the opposite! Haha...God had a good sense of humor, doesn't he?

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss K and Adelle both kidded this morning. Miss K had a huge single buck and Adelle had twin bucks! Yeah!!!! Boys!!!!! 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Awww so cute mine kidded yesterday

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats to you Motley.

Here's a couple more pics from today. The single is absolutely adorable! He has the fattest little face, cracks me up! LOL!!!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oops, forgot to attach pics.

The little paint looks black, but he's actually just really dark brown.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He does look like a chunk!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are so cute! I love the big single boy, what a chunk!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Omg just the contest

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Lacy kidded! 1 buck 1 doe! Happy happy happy! 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Two more bucks out of Vegas! Whoohoo!

Here's a few pics of some of the new kids.


Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice looking kids!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Look at all those adorable babies!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Betty kidded triplets. 2 does 1 buck. Bashful is now in labor!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow!! Busy place!! I LOVE kidding and lambing season!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got a whole kid gang there!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yup, almost 30 kids now. 

Bad news....Bashful kidded before I got back to the barn (I was gone 45 min because she was progressing so slow). My bad. She had cleaned off one buck that was up and moving about but the others face had not been cleaned and looked to have been pawed. He either asphyxiated or was pawed to death.  Either way, I could have prevented it if I stuck around the whole time. Dang...hate it when that happens. She's such a good mom I thought they'd be ok. :/ 

Live and learn. On the positive side, I think Bashful has adopted one of the triplets.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about losing a kid. Glad she adopted a triplet though.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Bambi, the last to kids till March/April is now in labor! Yeah! While we wait, here are a few baby pics



Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The new kids are super cute! Hope Bambi has some bucklings for you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too sweet looking!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well it looks like Bambi was playing tricks. No babies yet and no signs of active labor now. Maybe in the morning. ?? 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Still waiting on Bambi, so I'll add a few more pics of the kids already running around.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like Bambi was a sneaky girl and rebred after her original marking. Looking for kids now due on Feb 16-18????? She's been bagged up for 2 months now. It's gotta be soon. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Got a new house guest for the next few days, until this cold snap is over. To cold out for this little bottle baby, even with a heater. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWW how cute! I love your paint kid! He/She is very pretty.  Is Bambi your last doe that is due or do you have another wave?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> AWW how cute! I love your paint kid! He/She is very pretty.  Is Bambi your last doe that is due or do you have another wave?


Bambi is the last for now, and she tricked me again and kidded this morning with 2 doelings. She's a paint and had 2 traditionals. Funny...the paints came out of traditional does and the one you expect to have color don't! LOL I have 2 paint does and 1 paint buck. The really dark one is the buck, the does are almost more spotted through their chest and all 4 legs. Super cute! 

Wanna trade? LOL! The January paint doe is purebred 94%.

I have a couple scragglers...1 in March and 1 in April...hopefully. Thought these 2 girls were v bred for fall kids but cycled and so I put them in with the buck.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So cute

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww congrats on the kids! She sure kept you guessing!

That is good that you get a bit of a break for now. I don't know how you do it with all of your does and well as sheep kidding/lambing all the time! I'd go crazy!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

You have such cute pic of the kids and such nice wide kids. COngrats!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wendi! Congratulations! Oh they are all so adorable!! I love the paints....splashed of color on a few of them! I love color! So those are my favorites! But they are all adorable!! So glad all went well! Tami


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tami. Sends that everyone likes color. LOL They are adorable. Hard to stay focused on my chores with all them running around! 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute and glad you get a break.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well...a break from kidding. Still have 53 ewes to lamb over the next 4 weeks. :/

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Choco is such a handsome little man!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow!!! Nice guy.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Victoria 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

This is what we do on rainy days...

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

A good way to spend it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

My little bottle triplet helping with chores. She's a doll! 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

They escaped the barn and came to tell me they were hungry! Haha...gotta love bottle babies!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Forgot pic...

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too funny!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha!! That's really funny.


----------

